# Happy Birthday Wayne Little!



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

Just ticked over to the 26th.........

Have a happy birthday mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tiny....!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 25, 2008)

Ha.......still the 25th here!

Happy B'day, LittleWayne. Hope you have many, many more.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy b-day, Wayne.


----------



## seesul (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep, Happy B´day also from me Wayne.
Will have one beer for you today as we have spring weather already here-20 degree (68 of Fahrenheit)...so we can drink outside the pubs...8)


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wayne!


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

have a good one, mate!

Evan


----------



## ccheese (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Wayne. It's tomorrow in the land down under, so you
can celebrate. It's still the 25th here.

Hope you have a good one, Mate..

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy birthday wayne have a drink on me


----------



## v2 (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wayne!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy birthday tomorrow, eh today eh.. damn those time-lines, very confusing...anyway, here a virtual beer on me..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday man!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mate  

I'll have a drink to you as well.

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wayne my man....

Hows it feel turnin 50?


----------



## Freebird (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy birthday Wayne, hope you had a good party!

Don't get too drunk get in trouble with the fuzz


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Happy Birthday Wayne my man....
> 
> Hows it feel turnin 50?




Settle down, mate I'm not that old yet!!

Thanks for your wishes Guys, I appreciate the thought.

here's to all of you..


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Wayne!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks NJ! got the day off, feet up and relaxing...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 25, 2008)

And a beautiful day for it too. Happy Birthday mate, hope you have a great night!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 25, 2008)

Best wishes on your birthday Wayne, from this side of the border!


----------



## ThunderThud (Feb 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday Wayne!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

have a good one my friend! happy birthday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys, much appreciated, the 10 minutes exercising starts NOW


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Lucky....another 10 minutes happening....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday dear friend. All the best !!!!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thunder those gals belong in the breaking news thread! cant believe youve been holdin out on us! what else you got


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2008)

Wurger, thats not really you bursting out of that package!  

Thanks for the wishes mate.


----------



## Becca (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, Wayne!!!!!! (or maybe I should type that quieter...)  HERE'S hoping theres no hangover and that the firemen had a sense of humor when they were called out to extinguish your birthday cake.  and many more....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Becca!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

How come he gets to have a cake full of candles and I don't ???
Youngsters !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2008)

Lower fire hazard!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Wurger, thats not really you bursting out of that package!
> 
> Thanks for the wishes mate.




No that's not me.The package is too small.


----------

